

Quora iPhone app released - with new Nearby feature - kahseng
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quora/id456034437?ls=1&mt=8

======
annekate
Check out [http://www.quora.com/Anne-K.-Halsall/Quora-for-
iPhone/Announ...](http://www.quora.com/Anne-K.-Halsall/Quora-for-
iPhone/Announcing-Quora-for-iPhone-and-iPod-touch) and
<http://www.quora.com/about/app/> for some more specific information.

------
loevborg
Perhaps this is not the right place to discuss this, but I have been surprised
by the low general quality of answers (and questions) on Quora. At least in
the topics I follow - philosophy, writing, clothes - the answers are often
factually wrong, parochial or common opinion (rather than knowledge). There is
no real criticism: instead of pointing out the obvious flaws, commenters
usually just add that yes, they agree completely. My view only shows very few
posts - a handful of questions per day. Despite all the hype, I have yet to
find an informative and knowledgeable answer on any topic at all. Is the site
the failure it seems to me or are there topics where the site actually has
helped generate helpful content?

~~~
price
> My view only shows very few posts - a handful of questions per day.

You should follow more topics and/or people. That would get you a better
variety of content in your feed.

Without knowing much about your interests, it's hard to know what to recommend
specifically. But if you check out <http://www.quora.com/browse> and look
around, you may find more answers you like; then follow the topics, or the
people who wrote those answers.

If you're interested specifically in answers with vigorous comment threads,
try following <http://quora.com/Politics> or maybe specifically
<http://quora.com/Gary-Teal> . Or anything to do with startups.

------
d-lectable
Finally! Quora did have one of the cleanest, fastest web-apps out there
though, but Kudos to them for finally releasing a native one.

~~~
flyosity
The native version is mostly UIWebViews embedded within a tab bar controller
showing the mobile web app.

~~~
annekate
This is actually just wrong. Compare them side by side and you'll see that the
web view components in the iPhone app have been specially designed and
constructed for the app.

See [http://www.quora.com/Why-is-most-of-Quora-for-iPhone-a-
wrapp...](http://www.quora.com/Why-is-most-of-Quora-for-iPhone-a-wrapper-
around-the-mobile-site-instead-of-designed-as-a-native-iPhone-
app/answer/Anne-K.-Halsall)

------
sushantsharma
A more relavant link to discuss: <http://www.quora.com/Neeraj-Agrawal/posts>

------
marcocampos
Can't buy it from the Portuguese iTunes store. Why?

~~~
flyt
English locales only for now. See [http://www.quora.com/Anne-K.-Halsall/Quora-
for-iPhone/Announ...](http://www.quora.com/Anne-K.-Halsall/Quora-for-
iPhone/Announcing-Quora-for-iPhone-and-iPod-touch/comment/24050)

